# What do you think of this guy?



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

What a doll he is! God bless you for all of your rescue work! I wish I could do some, but we are renting right now...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He looks terribly frightened. 

My hats off to those that can see this, and go rescue them. If I ever retire with a large property, and have the financial means, this will be my retirement job.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he looks like he needs saving. That is so sad, it's the "what did I do, I'm scared" face


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Gorgeous boy, where is he?


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

That is heartbreaking!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's at Polk, Heidi's Legacy will pull and bring him to me if I commit... so we'll see what happens with Ivy today. I want to know at least a bit about his temperament.

Do you guys think he's mostly Golden? I can't tell without seeing his tail and a better shot of his ears. It's hard placing mixes, and for that reason I do prefer pure or mostly pure Goldens.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He does look like a mix but is cute. So scared too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna and Aus*

Jenna

I think he looks Golden. Can you ask someone at the shelter for a better picture of him? Many will take more pics.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Bloody Hell yes!!!!!

Get that poor guy pulled a.s.a.p.!


AnnieVA


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome boy but boy does he looks scared and tired. I hope to see his picture in your siggie soon. I know you could put a nice big smile back on that boys face.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They all deserve a chance...


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh da angel!!!

It breaks my heart..God bless that little soul...bless him!!!!!!!

Holy cow, you know, I just have to extend a big, warm hug to you...wait..


((((((((((((())))))))))))))

there...

It is such a wonderful thing...to foster. You are an amazing person....

Hugs to all the fosters

((((((((((((()))))))))))))

I hope you take him!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If Ivy gets adopted soon, I will. The woman tonight it wasn't a match.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> If Ivy gets adopted soon, I will. The woman tonight it wasn't a match.


Well, that is positive.

I often wonder how people foster and let them go. I would be keeping them all I am sure. Then again, I might think differently if in that position. I wish there was a foster service like that here in Taiwan...sadly, there isnt. They are in such great need of an animal protection program here. So many strays!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm pulling him this weekend or Monday!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you Jenna for the rescue work you do. I bet he will look a whole lot better once he is with you. He looks like he may be a smaller mix so he may be easier to place. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Him and the other blonde one are brothers from the same owner.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

He looks so scared! I hope you can adopt him and give him the love he deserves. He looks golden to me, maybe they can get more information at the shelter?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Good job........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

So are these brothers in the same shelter?
You are pulling both this wknd or Monday?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes we (Heidi's Legacy and me) are 2nd for them, turns out GRRMF is likely going to take 'em! Either way it's great.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

At least those poor babies will get out of there.
He does look so scared and lonely.:no:
I'd have a ton of them if I could.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If GRRMF rejects for some reason, we'll still take them.

Working on Cobb County GA Goldens now.


----------

